# feeling low



## artimedoros49

Hi,

How would one say the above, please? 
I mean, feeling a bit down, but not actually depressed.

I put off writing, because I was _feeling low_.
Odkládala jsem psaní, protože _jsem se cítila skleslá_. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Odložila jsem psaní, protože jsem se cítila sklesle.
(Thera are many other variants. It depends on context.)


----------



## artimedoros49

I have just come across the expression "*být na dně: *to be down in the dumps, " which would also work as well as "feeling low" in the context I'm using it.
Is it a fairly common expression, that is in current usage?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi arti, in my (non-native) opinion, "být na dně" is too strong for the state you described ("feeling a bit down, but not actually depressed"). Context, of course, is important, but in the type of context where I hear and see this phrase, it means "at rock bottom", "inconsolable", "devastated", "desperate" and certainly "depressed". Here, the writer says that in the state she describes by _být na dně_, " ... I'm unable to claw my way out of this depression by myself ... I'm 'losing it', I'm losing myself and everything I believe in." 





> Být na dně je přirozenou reakcí na životní zranění, stresy, změny a zklamání. Vidím to, cítím to, prožívám toto vše, je to kruté celkem smutné poznání. Nejsem schopna "vyhrabat se" z deprese sama ze své síly. Ztrácím půdu pod nohama, ztrácím již i sebe a své víry. (liter.cz)


The first idea that came to me for your intended sense is "nějak jsem neměla náladu" as here:


> Dneska byl jiný den než ostatní. Když jsem se probudila, nějak jsem neměla náladu. Ne že bych měla špatnou náladu, neměla jsem moc žádnou. Cítila jsem se taková neutrální, netečná. A říkala jsem si, že to možná není úplně dobré a že se pokusím s tím něco udělat. Snažila jsem se usmívat, ale nějak to nevycházelo od srdce. (lussy.signaly.cz)


 Here, the girl " ... woke up feeling out of sorts. It's not that I was in a bad mood, I just wasn't in the mood for anything much ..."


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you so much, EM. I really appreciate you clarifying that for me. I'll save *být na dně* for another time!


----------

